# Neuauflage von Age of Empires 2 auf Steam + neue Features



## Dwayne1988 (10. März 2013)

Im April soll auf Steam eine Neuauflage von Age of Empires 2 mit dem integrierten Addon erscheinen.

Unteranderen wurde an der Grafikengine gearbeitet die nun FULLHD sowie neue Texturen mitsichbringt.

Desweiteren kommen als zusätzliche Features Archievements, Leaderboards, Matchmaking, Cloud-Support sowie Steam Workshop zum Tausch von Inhalten.

Für die Entwicklung der Neuauflage ist Hidden Path Entertaimend verantwortlich die auch Counter-Strike: Global Offensive entwickelten.

Das ganze soll unteranderen 18,99€ Kosten wer es vorbestellt bekommt 10% Rabatt.

Die Minimalen Systemanforderungen sind:


*Betriebssystem:* Windows XP, Vista, 7 oder 8 Pro
*Bildschirmauflösung:* 900x600
*Grafikkarte:* DirectX-9-fähige GPU
*Prozessor:* 1,2 GHz CPU
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 1 GB RAM
*Festplatte:* 2 GB
Hier noch ein Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_MEFt7KrxQ

Quelle: Age of Empires 2 HD angekündigt • Eurogamer.de


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (10. März 2013)

Wird sich auf jeden Fall geholt! Hab erst gedacht ich les nich richtig


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. März 2013)

Da ich schon die erste Version von allen aoe teilen und sogar doppelt die GoldFassungen besitze, das spiel in hd wohl über steam sehr teuer wird, ich ja aber schon mehrfach durchgespielt habe und deshalb nun nicht mehr alle Inhalte nutzen will, hab ich schon in diversen keystores geschaut ob man es günstig bekommen kann und....leider nix gefunden. Über steam ist es ja schon recht teuer mit den knapp 20 Euro.

Hat jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## ugotitbad (11. März 2013)

Ich wünschte jemand würde sich mal ernsthaft mit den alten NFS- und C&C-Teilen befassen und sie in überarbeiteter Version releasen. Ich seh kaum positive verbesserungen, ein paar kleine Eye-Catcher könnte man doch einbauen? Zudem find ich es "billig" dass es "HD Edition" genannt wird, zeigt einfach dass es nur auf FullHD "gepatcht" wurde.


----------



## KastenBier (11. März 2013)

Die Idee an sich finde ich gut. Ich selbst habe früher sehr viel Age of Empires gespielt und spiele auch immer mal wieder ein Match im Singleplayer oder mit einem Kumpel. Der Preis von fast 20€ ist meines Erachtens jedoch viel zu hoch angeschlagen. Auf Full HD bekomme ich das Spiel auch durch diverse Community Patches, dafür braucht es keine Neuauflage.

Neuerungen wie die Achievments, Cloud Speicherung etc. sind zwar nette Features, mir allerdings keine 20€ wert. Bei 8-10€ hätte ich eventuell zugeschlagen. Mal schauen was die Holiday Sales bringen. Eventuell bekommt man es dann ja für nen guten Kurs.


----------



## dynastes (11. März 2013)

20 Euro sind tatsächlich etwas hochgegriffen - da ich persönlich das Original aber nicht besitze und das Spiel nur über Freunde und Leihgaben kenne, werde ich mir die "HD-Edition" wohl zulegen. Für alle, die schon länger dabei sind, ist es dann aber wohl eher nichts ...


----------



## trigg2 (12. März 2013)

Der Preis ist wirklich etwas hoch. Da ich aber auch alle Teile schon habe aber sie nicht ohne Probleme zum Laufen bekomme, werde ich wohl zuschlagen.


----------



## Blizzard0815 (19. März 2013)

Meine Meinung ist dieses "neue" Age of Empires II ein Witz.

Man installiert sich einfach die normale Version auf den Rechner und lädt sich dann die Forgotten Empires Mod runter, 
so hat man alle Vorteile der "neuen" Version + 3 neue Völker und ein KI-Update.

Läuft bei mir z.b. auf Win 8 einwandfrei.


----------



## Fexzz (20. März 2013)

Das einzige Kaufargument wäre für mich eigentlich das Matchmaking, das würde sich allerdings nur lohnen, wenn auch viele andere das dort gekauft haben. Hab AoE2 immer gern gespielt und mit Machmaking könnte das durchaus wieder sehr spaßig werden.


----------



## Shiny49 (30. März 2013)

Nunja, man sollte bedenken, dass es zum einen jetzt wieder einen vernünftigen Multiplayersupport gibt, ein skalierendes UI, und halt Steamworkshop. Wem#s zu teuer ist, soll ich 3 Freunde suchen und ein 4Pack kaufen, dann bekommt mans für 14 Euro. Oder halt als Bundle mit Age of Empires 3 Complete für 25. Wenn ich bedenke, dass bei irgenden Umzug mein AoEII verloren gegangen ist, und ich an dem Spiel eh mehr Spaß habe als an Call of Duty, passt es schon mit den 17 Euronen.


----------



## JPW (30. März 2013)

Ich glaub bei 20 Euro kann man sich nicht beschweren. 
Soll ja auch Leute geben die Vollpreisspiele für 50€ kaufen oder Day1 DLCs für 15 Euro...


----------



## Leandros (30. März 2013)

Find 20 Taler trotzdem etwas hoch angesetzt, habe auch das Original Spiel. Viel gespielt, eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. 
Einzig und allein für das Matchmaking würde es sich lohnen, allerdings muss man dann schauen wie viel es wirklich Spielen.


----------



## doodlez (30. März 2013)

habs jetzt schon 2 wochen und warte richtig darauf das man endlich spielen kann, endlich reibungslose lans ohne probs


----------



## Nazzy (5. April 2013)

Ja, mal schauen, ob ich paar Leute finde für ein nettes MP Duell. Auch wenn ich den Preis ein bisschen überzogen finde. Wird wahrscheinlich dennoch gekauft, alleine schon für den mp support :>


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (5. April 2013)

Sammelthread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/269387-age-empires-ii-hd-edition.html#post5157833


----------

